
Microsoft is now selling ARM-Based Windows 10 Machines - bonyt
https://www.windowscentral.com/asus-novago-hp-envy-x2-always-connected-pcs-now-available-microsoft-store
======
NullPrefix
Bootloader still locked? Or is this the "new open Microsoft" ?

~~~
bonyt
Looks up to the OEM.

“Requirement 10: OPTIONAL. An OEM may implement the ability for a physically
present user to turn off Secure Boot either with access to the PKpriv or with
Physical Presence through the firmware setup.“

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/drivers/br...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/drivers/bringup/uefi-requirements-that-apply-to-all-windows-
platforms#security-requirements)

EDIT: It looks like these two come with windows locked in S mode. I don’t know
if that impacts the bootloader, but the stock OS is limited to windows store
apps I think.

